# MIA is getting a lot of new service



## Palmetto (Oct 29, 2015)

Austrian Airlines, Air Berlin, Scandavian, Turkish. I think they're all part of the Star Alliance. If you count ALL airlines coming into MIA, the number is over 100. Pretty impressive.


----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2015)

British Airways just started Airbus 380 service to MIA too.

For a moment I thought we were talking of train service, but alas that is not to be, at least not until AAF starts up.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes there was a clip on YouTube showing the landing of the A-380 in MIA. RE All Aboard Florida, there was an article posted somewhere that ticket sales are 16 or 17 months are in the future 16 or 17 months from now.


----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool, I want to see work begin in my neck of the woods up here in Melbourne and along Beach Line Expressway (528)!


----------

